# Post Apocalyptic Epic! Mountain Hold - Volume 1 / 4.8 Stars out of 5!!!!



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

The world of Terra is changing. Following the dawning of a strange sun in the sky the world infrastructure collapses, cities become arena's of mayhem and the governments across the world fall. Out of the maelstrom comes the rise of diverse factions, strange newcomers and an intrepid new spirit.










http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Hold-Terras-Edge-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00GNTUNA4

A small group of survivors led by Mike Oakley desperately flee the collapsing chaos, heading into the Rocky Mountains. There they hope to rebuild anew with a sanctuary from the havoc - A Mountain Hold.
In the valley below though a small town finds itself up under siege from a seemingly unstoppable horde of raiders.






Mysterious strangers and powerful artifacts promise much, but at what cost can they be trusted?

Yet, dark, powerful forces of the apocalypse are seeking to take advantage of the turmoil, they too are keen to unleash whatever it takes to rule and control as the new overlords of Terra. One of their targets - The Mountain Hold!

_*Monday 2nd November DISCOUNT - DISCOUNT - DISCOUNT!
Get Mountain Hold for JUST $0.99!!!

Offer will fade 5th November.*_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tyler ---------------------

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Hyperborea Rising is the period given when the great collapse of the world's civilizations will begin...


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

The faction are rising...


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Pretty interesting use of trailers. Good luck with your books!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Chris P. O'Grady said:


> Pretty interesting use of trailers. Good luck with your books!


Thanks for your kind words Chris!

I do like to use them as few ever do so on Youtube and it adds gravitas. 

This is the radio interview I gave promoting the book in the USA!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Part 2 of the Radio Interview...


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

The sequel is being written...


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Sequel ready end of 2014 (Approx).


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Whoop Whoop!

TTT!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Going into print soon!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Please note folks, this is Science-Fiction and Fantasy heavy as well as Post Apocalyptic. 
Some folks seem to think every Post-Apocalyptic story has to be like The Road, not this one baby!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Mountain Hold is only the first of twelve books chronicling the saga of Terra's Edge.


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Quick redux of the epic, Post-Apocalyptic tale of:

Mountain Hold!

Book one has been complete for quite a few months now, it's a classic tale and one with something for everyone...


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

The Final Edits are in and a new review has appeared.  Thanks for that Connie.


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

To the Top!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

The new trailer!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

The Sequel to the Post Apocalyptic Epic Looms...


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Tyler Danann said:


> The Sequel to the Post Apocalyptic Epic Looms...


Promotional Discount coming soon!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Boost TTT!

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Rense Radio Broadcast!!!!!!!

MOUNTAIN HOLD going on the air 9th March 2015 at 9am Eastern Standard Time.

Listen in as the book goes on the air!

http://www.renseradio.com/listenlive.htm


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Book 2 the sequel to Mountain Hold now written but requiring editing, hopefully it will appear on here in the coming months!

For now here is a new faction to watch out for!

HOUSE JADE!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

New Book Cover Now for Mountain Hold!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Newest Cover for Mountain Hold!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

It's been online for over a year and a half now! Enjoy it with pleasure as it's a Keeper!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

BIG PROMOTION!

From 2nd November 2015 the price of Mountain Hold is being slashed to *just* 0.99p (66 cents).

Buy this bargain before it returns to $4.99 now!

http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Hold-Terras-Edge-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00GNTUNA4


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

The Ryder's Christmas gifts keep on coming!

30th November to 7th December 2015 is discount week for Mountain Hold!

New discount of just 99p for British buyers (last month was for US folks)!

Get your Xmas stockings filled and begin the saga off now! 

CLICK HERE:

*http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Hold-Chronicles-Terras-Edge-ebook/dp/B00GNTUNA4*

Not sure what it's about? Check out the trailer and support vids!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Book 3 out in 2016!!!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Just another bump to the top!

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts with no real content are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

ALL MY BOOKS INCLUDING MOUNTAIN HOLD NOW DISCOUNTED FROM:

16th November to 23rd November 2016!!!!

ONLY 99 Cents!

Book is over 400 pages long and less than a dollar!

Thanks for your time.


----------

